# How to recover the data from encrypted memory card of nokia N8



## arvindhm (Aug 23, 2012)

Recently, I flashed my N8 and after that I inserted the memory card it says INVALID key. I can't have my memory card formatted because there are important things in it. So, can anyone suggest me how to retrieve this password or key with any decryption software or any other method.

Or how to decrypt the memory card.

please help me out..


----------



## ajms1989 (Jun 11, 2012)

Insert memory card into card reader and attach it your PC. Thereafter, follow the below mentioned steps:
1) Download FExplorer from here: FExplorer - mobile9
2) Open C:\system and find the file named mmcstore and rename it to mmcstore.txt
3) Copy this file to desktop and open it using Notepad. 
4) This file has the password, which will be easily visible after opening it

Let us your results.

Thanks
Ajms1989


----------



## arvindhm (Aug 23, 2012)

Insert memory card into card reader and attach it your PC. Thereafter, follow the below mentioned steps:
1) Download FExplorer from here: FExplorer - mobile9
2) Open C:\system and find the file named mmcstore and rename it to mmcstore.txt
3) Copy this file to desktop and open it using Notepad. 
4) This file has the password, which will be easily visible after opening it

Let us your results.

Thanks
Ajms1989


Thnx for ur feedback... its asking for key not password... after getting password how to go ahead..


----------



## ajms1989 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry for this misunderstanding.. But this kind of cannot be solved without formatting the formatting the memory card which probably deleted all the date inside on it. 
Though, You can recovery it using some free or professional recovery software. Here are few of them:

Recuva
Test Disk

Both the above are free. Remember, 100% data recovery is not possible in all cases. 

Good Luck!!!


----------

